# Économiseur d'écran



## patch051 (9 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais pouvoir paramétrer mon économiseur d'écran pour qu'il affiche un écran noir, ce qui me paraît être le meilleur des économiseurs.

Or, il me semble que ce ne soit pas possible. Me croyant futé, j'ai enregistré une image toute noire, et je l'ai sélectionnée comme économiseur, mais le Mac affiche alors un message qui dit qu'il n'y a pas d'image valide (ou quelque chose comme ça). Curieux, non ?

On peut faire autrement pour obtenir cet écran noir ?

PS: je suis sous 10.5.6, si ça peut avoir une influence....


----------



## claud (9 Mars 2009)

Tu trouveras de bonnes idées là :
http://www.applestuut.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=456


Edit : il y en a plein qui te donneront l'écran noir recherché.


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2009)

Quitte à afficher un écran noir, le plus simple est de programmer l'extinction d'écran au bout de quelques minutes de non utilisation du Mac...


----------



## claud (9 Mars 2009)

certes,tu as sans doute raison mais il faut un peu attendre

perso j'aime pouvoir "instantanément" par un raccourci-clavier (chez moi : Alt + barre)
avoir mon économiseur d'écran préréré (du moment ;j'en change)


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2009)

Mais il y a aussi un raccourci clavier pour éteindre l'écran... de mémoire ctrl-alt-cmd-eject je crois


----------



## claud (9 Mars 2009)

ça c'est pour éteindre le mac

et il est bien compliqué

chez moi c'est Alt + E pour éteindre

N.B. les raccourcis-clavier (j'adore) posent très vite un problème de mémorisation
il faut donc pour se faciliter la vie un "gestionnaire" comme Spark et un lanceur
comme "Quicksilver" (il y a d'autres utilitaires de la sorte) pour éviter la souris


----------



## patch051 (9 Mars 2009)

OK, merci pour les infos, j'ai ce qu'il faut pour agir.


----------

